# Are you cool? Take the test.....



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.iglooworm.netfirms.com/formreallycool.html


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Genius.


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

brill :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2004)

it still makes me laugh even though I know the result !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It said I was the coolest perosn ever to take the test.

What were your results?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It told me that it lied to a person called 'Kell'..... 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

told me I'm the cooliest and c u next tuesday...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

as if i need a test to tell me that :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh how bloody charming   ..LOL..Told me I was a C U Next Tuesday before I 'd even started the test   ...LOL... :wink:


----------

